# Im getting a new puppy!!!



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Help me out guys, should I get a male or female? I already have a male and have always been more bonded with them... But I've never had a female and I've always heard each gender of a dog is most likely to bond with the opposite sex?? I'm going to meet them soon!!! They were born the 2nd  mom is an all white and dad is red and black saddle back... Not one white pup though which is strange ha. Anyways just want some advice!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Help me out guys, should I get a male or female? I already have a male and have always been more bonded with them... But I've never had a female and I've always heard each gender of a dog is most likely to bond with the opposite sex?? I'm going to meet them soon!!! They were born the 2nd  mom is an all white and dad is red and black saddle back... Not one white pup though which is strange ha. Anyways just want some advice!


I heard females are moRe Protective and mature faster while males are goofballs but ofc every dogs are different. Congratulation !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ask the breeder to help you pick. They should know their dogs and tendencies. Generally it's better to get the opposite sex, but if your dog loves male dogs, and the breeders males also don't have issues with males, then that makes it easier to get a male (or not).

Generally I've found that knowing my CURRENT dog and results of all the years of socialization tell me how the older dog will do and if they have a preference (or not). I let them lead the decision because, frankly, they aren't asking for any extra dogs to be added to the house so I owe it to them to make the transition as smooth as possible.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I have two males. They are both mamma's boys. :wub: 
One is very protective of me. Like a personal body guard. The other is more protective of the property. He is the bouncer.  I think it all depends on the individual dog. 
The two get along wonderfully.


----------

